# Showdown at the swimming hole



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

A cardinal faces off against the robins on a warm Spring day.  Shot these just now in my backyard with a telephoto lens.

The approach.


Eying one another.


Robin calls in some reinforcements.


Cardinal is not pleased!  Robin has taken a spot in the pool.


Let's walk away and no one gets hurt.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

Nice!  Love the bright red!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice!  Love the bright red!



We have quite a few Northern Cardinals that frequent my feeders.  Plenty of shelter for them and they've learned where the food is.


----------



## Gemma (May 21, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous photo's Bobw235!


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

Was that a male robin showing up to back up his buddy?  Or a female coming to say OK, guys, just walk away ...?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 21, 2016)

Gorgeous  photos. We have quite a few Cardinals also.  I always see the males and females, never once have I seen a baby or the mama feeding one like the other birds around my feeder. We have woods and fields with lots of low bushes nearby. Maybe they nest there and keep the babies safe in those areas. The Robins look like they are enjoying that waterfall. I think they love water. I have seen robins in my birdbath soaking wet,all the water splashed out, and still they sit there looking for more. What a beautiful spot you have made for yourself and Mother Nature.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photo's Bobw235!



Thanks Gemma.  I've put quite a few up in albums here on the forum.  It's an ever-increasing hobby of mine.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Was that a male robin showing up to back up his buddy?  Or a female coming to say OK, guys, just walk away ...?


I think it was another male (brighter plumage), and he was the one that had the face-off with the cardinal.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

Gorgeous pics! Love the water feature. I have noticed before, in other pics of New England, a lovely pink tinge to foliage we just don't get here. Stunning. Cardinals don't live here either, wish they did. Gorgeous birds. What is the limit of robin's range in North America? They seem to be almost everywhere.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Gorgeous  photos. We have quite a few Cardinals also.  I always see the males and females, never once have I seen a baby or the mama feeding one like the other birds around my feeder. We have woods and fields with lots of low bushes nearby. Maybe they nest there and keep the babies safe in those areas. The Robins look like they are enjoying that waterfall. I think they love water. I have seen robins in my birdbath soaking wet,all the water splashed out, and still they sit there looking for more. What a beautiful spot you have made for yourself and Mother Nature.



I love watching the birds interact.  My wife teases me about how much I spend on feeding them, but part of the reason I designed the hill this way was to attract birds.  
The robins LOVE the waterfall.  They are in there all day splashing off.
I've seen the male cardinal typically feeding the youngsters.  They'll typically hang off near the bushes and shrubs and the father brings them food.  I got this shot off my deck years ago.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Gorgeous pics! Love the water feature. I have noticed before, in other pics of New England, a lovely pink tinge to foliage we just don't get here. Stunning. Cardinals don't live here either, wish they did. Gorgeous birds. What is the limit of robin's range in North America? They seem to be almost everywhere.



Thanks Shalimar.  The American Robin is found all through the US and in Canada during the summer.  Winter finds them far south, such as FL and in Mexico.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Bob. I know a gentleman  who lives in North Weymouth. Last year he sent me some gorgeous seeds from his garden. I imagine customs would have had a fit, had they known. Lol. Zinnias, and black eyed Susan's.


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

What a sweet pic!  You should market that photo for the cover of a Father's Day card.

"Dad, I know sometimes I felt like you were shoving things down my throat ...

... but I also know you are the guy who taught me to fly!"


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> What a sweet pic!  You should market that photo for the cover of a Father's Day card.
> 
> "Dad, I know sometimes I felt like you were shoving things down my throat ...
> 
> ... but I also know you are the guy who taught me to fly!"



Excellent idea!  I love it.


----------



## Gemma (May 21, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks Gemma.  I've put quite a few up in albums here on the forum.  It's an ever-increasing hobby of mine.


I'll have to go check them out!  Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2016)

Great photos Bob, love watching the birds.  We're seeing a lot of Robins now, serious nesting activities with all the birds.  We were just watching a protective Magpie trying to intimidate our puppy in the back yard, lot of squawking and some diving at him, luckily he wasn't spooked and still has two functioning eyes.   I always feel sorry for the smaller birds that are bullied by the Magpies and Crows, the birds in your photos look so friendly.  BTW, love your yard!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 21, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photos Bob, love watching the birds.  We're seeing a lot of Robins now, serious nesting activities with all the birds.  We were just watching a protective Magpie trying to intimidate our puppy in the back yard, lot of squawking and some diving at him, luckily he wasn't spooked and still has two functioning eyes.   I always feel sorry for the smaller birds that are bullied by the Magpies and Crows, the birds in your photos look so friendly.  BTW, love your yard!



Thanks SeaBreeze.  I enjoy watching the birds in all four seasons.  We have quite a variety now and by living with a wooded area on three sides of the house, we get lots of visitors to the feeders.  I am really enjoying the yard, especially this year where I'm not working.  I'll post more pictures as the flowers come in on the back hill in a few weeks.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 12, 2016)

Two rivals, hangin' out at the old swimmin' hole.  Took this early this morning.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------

